
The New York Times is shipping Google Cardboard to its print subscribers - msabalau
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/20/9573165/nyt-vr-new-york-times-cardboard-app
======
msabalau
It'll be interesting to see what happens when over a million people are
prompted to start experiencing VR content.

